# Solved: DSL light blinking on modem... do I need a new one?



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I got the internet cut back on today after we paid the bill, and now the DSL light on my modem will start nodding out after about an hour of surfing. It'll blink off, then slowly blink back on, like when the modem is first turned on. It'll just keep doing this. It becomes unbearable and I have to turn it off again to "reset" it. I was having little blink offs before here and there before today, but they never really interrupted my surfing. The light would always come back on and stay on. They only hurt online gaming where a game I had would be dropped because of the little outages. Both these connections are wired. 

I've had a technician come to my house months ago, and he checked the lines of the house and concluded that the modem might be bad. I've been through 4 service reps at AT&T today trying to get to the root of this problem. They had varying responses though. The last one noted that my modem signal is weak, and now once again, I have a tech coming down soon for a second opinion. Maybe I DO need a new modem, but my old one has never acted out this much before today. I'm starting to think maybe there's a problem outside of the modem. 

Modem: Speedstream 5360. As this is a modem without an internal "interface," I have to connect through one of those network connections you can set up in WinXP.
Model #: 060-5360-002 (It says "Part No." next to this number on the modem; let me know if this isn't the actual model number)
I got it in the early 2000s. 
Connection: Wired, with no router. I switch ethernet cords for online gaming.
Connection speed: 2.19 Mb/s download and 0.59 Mb/s upload. I just tested it at speedtest.net, and this is wrong. I'm supposed to be getting at least 3 Mb/s for Download.
OS: Win XP w/Service Pack 3
Network Adapter: Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Here's the result of me running the command of IPCONFIG /ALL:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 9be473ff
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-9E-90-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.210.71
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

PPP adapter ATT DSL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.226.124.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 76.226.124.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Thanks in advance for helping me, you guys, and let me know if you need to know anything extra. 
Also, if it turns out that I DO have to get a new modem, are there any cheap ones you guys can recommend that will still work better than a close to 10 year old Speedstream 5360? My MAXIMUM budget here is 40 bucks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, given you have a 10 year old modem, I'd probably consider replacing it. That will also eliminate the AT&T guys blaming the modem if the issue still occurs!


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, but that's a thing. I don't have the cash to go brand new. So, there's a chance the "new" modem I get might be prone to problems just because it's as weak as the one I have now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are a ton of DSL modems on www.ebay.com, perhaps you can find a cheap one there. I see new ones going for $10 or so...


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah; I just canceled my meet with the technician after calling again today (I thought the problem might have been on their end). I found out that if they DO isolate the problem and find it's my modem, that'll still cost me 60 bucks. It's cheaper to just get a new modem and try things myself before getting a tech down here. What's puzzling me is that the last tech supposedly isolated the problem last year for free. At least there's a bright spot: after telling this tech about the speed readouts I was getting from speedtest, he rebuilt my circuit from his end and things seem to be working better now. I'm not sure if it'll last though.
Edit: Nope; didn't last. Though it confirmed that the connection is getting weaker as time goes by.
So, I'm definitely in the market for a new modem now. The guy on the phone recommended the Motorola 2210 in terms of compatibility with AT&T, but that got slammed on Amazon. You said there are cheap ones on ebay, but I don't really mess with ebay. Never got into it. Is there a brand you'd stand by that I can buy on Amazon? I'm on a 3 to 6 Megabit service.
Also, is there anything I can do (BESIDES calling AT&T) on my end to see if the problem is the modem? Any tests I can run or something? Whether I buy a new modem or not, I don't like dealing with AT&T very much.
EDIT: when trying to connect to the internet in "glitch-mode" with the wavering DSL light, I got these 2 error messages:

718
The connection was terminated because the remote computer did not respond in a timely manner.

678
The remote computer did not respond.

If they mean anything, let me know.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I don't "stand behind" any DSL modem, I've never personally had DSL, though I've installed it for a number of people. I normally just used the ISP supplied modem and stuck a router in front of it.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, the "ISP-supplied modem" here is the recommended Motorola 2210, which, as I said, got slammed on Amazon. Also, the only viable option there (because I'm not throwing my hat into the eBay pool) is buying it used. I don't know if these folks will ship the power cord with the modem.

I'm just trying to see around about something better (and/or possibly cheaper) before settling on that.

Or see about ways to check and see if I need a new modem in the first place. Because I don't want to go through all this hassle of getting a new modem only to find out the problem wasn't the modem, even though fixing that would be AT&T's responsibility. This modem was working just fine the day before yesterday.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you know someone else with DSL, you could test your modem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I can tell you from experience ,do not even consider a 2210.They run hot and if you get 12 + months from them you are lucky
I am using an Actiontec that I am so far pleased with.Got it at Amazon.They have wired and wireless models.
User reviews appear to be good.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

WOW. I was just looking at an Actiontec.remembering that a tech told me to just look around when shopping for modems (at stores like Best Buy). That was the only viable dsl modem I saw up at BB's site. I'm getting that and hoping things will be looking better.

EDIT: By any chance, is this the model you got?

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-GT7...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281139285&sr=8-1


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

H::No I got the 724.
4 ports for growth if I needed it.I have a laptop and a desktop plugged into it.No issues so far and it setup with ATT with no issues just following the setup instructions.
Your's appears to be good also.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Wait... the 724 is a router AND a modem? How did I gloss over that?! How hard was it to configure? Did yours come with the software?

I already ordered the one I linked to beforehand on expedited shipping. But I could cancel that and roll with this one. The only problem is that this doesn't come with the software or manual. If it won't be too much of a pain getting the software, though, that's not a problem.

EDIT: NVM. Too late. order went through. At least I'll only have one object to troubleshoot if things screw up upon installation.


----------



## smith12 (Aug 7, 2010)

I already ordered the one I linked to beforehand on expedited shipping.
I have a laptop and a desktop plugged into.
thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

axeman61 said:


> Wait... the 724 is a router AND a modem? How did I gloss over that?! How hard was it to configure? Did yours come with the software?
> 
> I already ordered the one I linked to beforehand on expedited shipping. But I could cancel that and roll with this one. The only problem is that this doesn't come with the software or manual. If it won't be too much of a pain getting the software, though, that's not a problem.
> 
> EDIT: NVM. Too late. order went through. At least I'll only have one object to troubleshoot if things screw up upon installation.


You don't need any software to configure the router, just reset it to factory defaults and use the web based configuration built-in to the router.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

John,as always,is correct.I just plugged it in and following the little instruction sheet,it pretty much configured itself to the ATT DSL connection.As I remember,all I had to do was enter my master id and password from my old 2210,and off we went.
No software.The user's manual came on an included CD


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, it's too late to get that unit now; I'm stuck with the one I linked to. But it looks to be good anyway. Plus I already have a router. Assuming the modem was the problem, I'll probably just have to get a new CAT cable. I'm going to keep this open in case the new modem doesn't work out. If that happens, I'll be hounding ATT, but I don't like dealing with their customer service that much. I'm hoping you guys can help me on the side if something goes sideways.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I believe that the modem also has routing capabilities.At least that what the tech specs seem to indicate.See when you open the box.
What make and model of router are you thinking about attaching ?


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I swear on Jesus and 9 more hippies I hate dealing with AT&T's tech support right now. I'm still trying to see if this is on their end before the modem gets here (because it doesn't hurt and my old modem was relatively fine before reconnect day). Every call has been 30+ minutes long, and 20 of those minutes was waiting. Then there's the accents I have to struggle to understand, and people who don't think after all the other calls I've mentioned I've made that I've done a bunch of trouble shooting. There's more, but I don't want to go too off the cuff here. 

The router I had was a piece of crap (it seems; may have been the modem it was working with); an Airnet AER014. I could never get past NAT3 on my PS3 with it, couldn't access VPNs, and other things. Maybe that'll change if the new modem helps everything else.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

On your current modem,which light is blinking ?


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

The DSL light. You know how when you first turn the modem on, the internet light is blank but then slowly blinks on? My DSL light keeps doing that now while I'm on the internet. Blanking out then blinking back on. Repeatedly.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:That is either a problem with the modem or ISP.
If ISP,a new modem is not going to help.
But,my bet would be the modem.
That's exactly the symptom when my 2210's bit the dust.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

That WOULD give me more hope if not for my modem being fine before AT&T cut the service back on. The only reason I've sparred with Tech Support there so much is that I was convinced there was _something_ they did on their end that messed me up when they reconnected me. But I really hope you're right.

I set up a meet with a technician for Thursday today. My new modem should be here and set up by then. If I'm still having trouble, then the meet will have already been set up without me having to go through ATT's tech support again. If not, I can call and cancel.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

OK, update: got the new modem, and I'm having the same problems. Just called their Tech Support again, and they verified (FINALLY) that it was the line. Maybe the general state of the modem was confusing them. I don't know. The technician visit that's going to happen tomorrow should fix a lot, and with no more money out of my pocket. I'm not regretful of the new modem though. It already seems like it'll be faster than the old one.
Though I'm sad I missed out on that router/modem from the same company, I just wanted to thank you guys for your help so far. I'll edit in the specifics of this ordeal and mark this solved tomorrow if everything runs better.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback.Don't think you will regret having the new modem.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

BTW, random question: Having to deal with all the tangled wires of my computer taking care of this mess has me thinking about keeping wires together. I have velcro-ish bundling tape in my computer room, and I plan on using it to bundle together all the wires for things that plug into my computer. My basic question is: what are the "dangers" of something like that? Might that mess up my peripherals at all?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Nope,I have mine tie wrapped and printer and other stuff works just fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a bundle of wires that goes from my computer room up in the attic, over about 50 feet, and down through a tube to the basement. In that bundle are network cables, TV cables, alarm system cables, telephone cables, and even a power cable for my upstairs bathroom. It's never been any kind of an issue.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks.

Now it's night time, and things are getting terrible for my internet like they were with the old modem. All the more reason to believe the visit tomorrow will cost me absolutely nothing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are experiencing a very common issue. It's simply an overloaded ISP network. This normally happens in urban areas where there are lots of users.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

The tech should be coming any minute now, but if you're fast, let me know: is there any way they can fix that?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The answer is no.If this is a load problem,this is an ISP issue.May need to add another server to service your area.
Nothing the tech can do about that except tell his boss that is the problem.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

So, the tech came today. He fixed what he said were problems on the outside line and stuff on the inside. I believe he did his best to remedy these problems, because my modem seems consistent in speed and stability right now... when I surf online on my PC. I haven't had a hiccup yet. However, playing on Playstation Network is a whole different story. I can barely keep a connection on there. It keeps logging me off. I called tech support yet again, and I eventually got to someone who said that the sync was off and they could send someone down again. Now I've got another tech coming out Saturday (stuff to do tomorrow).
EDIT: Looks like I spoke too soon. I just had a blinkout right now surfing online. The modem came back from it swinging though.
Also, something strange happened: When I made my call to Support, I did it while trying to connect to PSN, so I can maybe make the guy on the other end see the problem. But... the connection went through, and I was able to get off _3 games _in Uncharted 2. As soon as the call was done and the tech was scheduled to come out again, things started going sideways. That HAS to be a symptom of something. All while I was having these problems over the last week, the internet would act it's best when I was on the phone with tech support. What does that mean, if anything?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Is this with the old or new modem ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This screams out ISP issues to me.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

My noticing of PSN being well when I was on the tech support call was on the new modem, but the old modem had the attribute of a tech call magically "fixing" the connection as well. The connection would always act like an angel when I was on the phone with ATT.
This screams ISP issues to me too. From the beginning, I knew they either did something wrong or triggered something else when they put me back on last week, but I had to get another modem to prove it. 

One thing I forgot to mention: Aside from a technician on Saturday, ATT is also sending me out one of their 2-Wire modems free of charge (minus shipping and handling) over this mess. I didn't have to sign on for continued service or anything. I took the deal, because I'd need a back up if my Actiontec breaks down. Is the 2-Wire as bad as Amazon reviews say it is?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yes But as a backup,ok


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok, now I can conclusively say that someone on the phone makes the internet connection better. Just now, my internet was acting like crap until someone called my mom. I did some more confirming by calling my cell from the house phone. I also found out that it works even when I just press the talk button on the phone (these are cordless). 

Can they even detect this problem "officially"? Might they bill me for fixing that though? Does anyone on AT&T's service know?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this could be either filter installations or your internal wiring. Before you go beating too hard on AT&T, I'd consider this. 

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utility connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Tech should be here some time today. As implied with your information, I've tried exchanging around the filters on the phone jacks with old ones I never used but had in storage. No luck.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would guess that unless the tech can easily determine where the fault is and fix or bypass it ,looks like you are down to John's suggestion.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Aaaaaaand... the tech didn't show up. 

I seriously hate AT&T's tech support right now. I had to go through another 1 frigging hour call with tech support confirming that my ticket on Thursday didn't go through and setting up another. What is so difficult about that? I hate all the freaking hold time stretching what could be a 10 minute call (if you lump all the actual talk time together) into an hour. At least I made absolutely sure that a technician is coming out tomorrow. I just don't know what time.
If this next visit still doesn't fix the problem I'm going to be so mad...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I have a speaker-phone, I call and then just continue to work.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Again, I spoke too soon... and my problems still aren't solved.
Long story short: almost as soon as my dispatch request popped up in the database after that long tech support call, an ATT tech called me. He could come down today. How does that work? Anyway, we went through a lot of stuff. He did tests on the inside wiring and gathered that my problem wasn't in the house. I demonstrated the phone thing to him, and he said that could be a "dirty open." However, after trying to rewire everything at a pole on my street, testing my NID, and working on the big phone box (don't know how to describe it) who knows where, these problems still persisted. He even tried things out with a Westell modem he had on his truck (he let me keep it). Same problems. The saddest part: he asked me about the filters. I described them. Since the previous tech had isolated my DSL to only the jack I was using it for, and used a whole-house filter down there, I didn't need filters on the phones any more. I took them out and tried the phones. Still getting a dial tone. We plugged the Westell in again. Things seemed to be working great. So great, in fact, that I switched back to the Actiontec and things were still working (no returns, hooray!). We tried the phone test, and it made no difference with things. I was surfing good, and when I swapped out ethernet cords to play on the Playstation Network, things went off without a hitch... for a few matches on Uncharted. Then it was back to square 1 with the problems. And it was almost worse than before. The phone problem is back, and the internet is REALLY kicking me off at night time. It's amazing I can even post this.
Both techs I had this week said that since I'm far away from the DSL office, I'm really on the fringe of the 6 Mbit connection I'm getting. Maybe I wasn't meant to handle that connection. They recommended going back to the 3 Mbit connection. Do you guys think I should do that? I'm running out of options and patience here with school starting up. I have to get books online. I don't know what caused things to wig out all of a sudden, but I do know these techs have at least tried their hardest to help.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well;I would say that if they sold you a 6mbps plan,then they should stand behind that connection commitment.
And yes,distance with DSL does make a big difference.I am 2 blks from my telco office.I am paying for 3 and getting 2.8.Close enough only because I have 40 year old wiring here.But my ATT rep tested the line to the box and I am getting over 8mbps to the box.So what are ytou getting to the box ?
My opinion.I think you will get the same result from 3mbps,but you will be paying less


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I was getting that 8mbps to the box.

Same result, as in same problems, or same true speed of the internet? Because I was thinking that too. The thing is, I don't want to make too many decisions here that affect the bills when I don't know what AT&T's going to charge for these changes. I plan to see if I can go down to 3Mbps just long enough to test and see if my connection gets more stable. If the problems persist, then that's not the problem and I can go back. But I don't know how that will reflect on billing. I'm going to call tomorrow (Monday) and ask all this.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

OK, I'm really sorry to double post, but there's been a new development.

I WAS ready to just downgrade and see what happens. In fact, I might still do that after all this is over.
After seeing a tech at the NID yesterday, today I got the spine and litany of extension cords to actually go to the NID, open it, and plug my modem into it to see if the signal drops as bad out there as it does in the house. The short answer is "no." The long one is that at first it seemed as wonky, but then it got "accustomed" to the signal out there and stayed solid. This is still the Actiontec GT710D we're talking about. The first three lights (power, DSL, and internet) stayed solid for as long as I could look at them, with the internet light having a "normal" blink every second signaling activity. I was only able to test for a maximum of 30 minutes though, so I don't know for sure if the connection would have dropped regardless. Plugging into the NID bypasses all internal wiring, doesn't it?

My question is, what does this mean for me? The NID SEEMS to be getting a consistent signal. However, both the techs I've had down here said the internal wiring in my house wasn't the problem. Maybe they were wrong? I've read up on this, and it seems like if the NID isn't goofing, the problem is in the house. Again, I wasn't out there long enough to be 100% sure, but it is enough to make me question things. If I call tech support, can they "penalize" me if I bring that up?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

My thought is,if it's solid at the NID,but flakey in the house,there is a line fault in the house.I just had to bypass my house wiring for that same reason.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's the house wiring, this is my preferred method of wiring DSL accounts.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utility connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

After calling ATT today with news of my NID test, I was able to get another tech down here the same day... who also eventually concluded that the best option was for me to downgrade. I'm going to actually do that and see if the problems persist. If they don't, I'll call back.
If they do stop, I want to thank you guys for your help. I'm sure this new modem will at least push the 3Meg connection to the limit (if I can't return it).

3AM EDIT: Aaaaaaand.... the downgrade only half worked. It's still early, but I'm speedtesting, and my connection is showing results of less than half the speed I was getting just yesterday. It's looking like the downgrade went though.

The stability I got from this isn't what I was expecting. The blinkouts occur less frequently, and the service will pop back up in a minute without me having to do the phone trick. I can surf more regularly than I could, and that's a good START. But for me to have nuked the DSL price I had to get half the speed I was getting at basically that same price, I expected the end to my problems.This just knocked them down a mighty mite. If I went on PSN with this connect, I'll still be getting kicked off left and right.

I knew I shouldn't have backed down. Maybe this needs to time to stabilize or something. I don't know. One thing I'm thinking though:
I live in Flint, MI. Does anyone know if there's a better DSL provider than ATT here? After this past week and a half, I'm seriously thinking of switching over. As of right now I'm on a 3 Mbps package and it costs 35 a month. That's for connection reference. My mom wants me to see about Verizon for switching cell phone service. I've heard they have good DSL. Is that true?


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Aaaaaaand.... I think it's fixed. I'm not certain, as I haven't been on for long, but I think all my problems are gone. Another technician came by today, and...

JohnWill, guess what he basically did. Looking at your previous posts here counts as cheating.

Once you figure it out, know that I totally WOULD have done that if the NID wasn't outside on the side of the house and I had ANY clue how to do it. Dude just made a new jack by drilling a hole in the wall...

If things stay solid for the rest of the day, I'm going to mark this as solved and edit what happened into the beginning post (so newbies need not scroll down... I kind of think that should be a rule).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd say my post on DSL Interior wiring would be the *silver bullet*. It's a sure-fire cure for internal wiring issues.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Might not be a cure all; I just had 2 blinkouts again. But things came back on much faster than "normal," and surfing in general seems to be more stable. I'm power cycling the modem right now after this post. I'm going to sit on this the whole day and see what happens. If the problems flare up again, what could that possibly be? I set this Actiontec modem up properly. It's brand new. It's been determined that the modem isn't the problem to begin with. Does this "homerun" need time to stabilize or something?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Think I might wait at least 24 hours before jumping to any conclusions on this.Too many things have been "tweeked" Let's let it settle.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I've had about 2 more "short" blinkouts, and this isn't counting the 2 I had that each kicked me off of Playstation Network when I switched ethernet cords (while power cycling the modem) to play Uncharted.*

*I don't have a fanatical obsession with Uncharted, but it's a good "test" game to see if things are working right.

I'm more than willing to sit on this and see what happens, as things are more stable than they were, but this is really starting to puzzle me at this point.
Here's the current "status" of everything:

-One of the previous techs (before today) did some tinkering on the wires downstairs (I guess that doesn't matter with the NID splitter, but it happened). He said he isolated the DSL so it only goes up to the jack I was using at the time. He might have been doing that with a splitter; I don't know for sure.
-I still have filters on all the phones, but no filter in the room with DSL.
-The phone cord plugged into the DSL modem is kind of flat. Not like those special flat ones, but flat enough to not be the typical "thick" one you think about when you hear "phone cord".

Might any of this be having any effect?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if it's a flat cord and not twisted pair, it's not going you any good, that's for sure. Are you SURE the wire from the NID splitter comes directly to only your phone jack with no other branches?


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I didn't go out and check when they installed it. I have relatives around who would bother me about messing with the wires if I went up to the box myself and tried to look. That's why my test earlier at the NID only lasted 30 minutes.
But yeah. I THINK that wire only comes to the phone jack. The tech built a whole new jack by drilling a hole in the wall, and ran the cord straight to it. He said I could still use the old jack for phones.
Could it somehow be my modem at this point? I THINK I've configured it right. I went into it and entered my ATT userid and password. Plus, the DSL light on the modem never goes RED. It just blinks out and has to come back on. The activity light on the modem goes red for a second, and then solid green, when the DSL service really kicks in and can be used.

Edit: called ATT again. I love having the number to their chronic resolutions department. No BS holding. The lady there said the only thing they haven't done is a "port cut," which, I guess, is physically wiring my service on their end to go to another router. I asked if it was a "rip and rebuild" (those have been attempted and failed in the past) and she said it was different. So, I'll wait on that. She'll call me when it's done and I'll monitor activity after then.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The other issue is perhaps switching the phone pairs coming to the house.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Just got off the phone with them. They said they're going to switch out the DSLAM equipment or something and I'll be off commission for an hour. Hope that fixes things.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Boy:You are getting a great DSL support learning experience.
By the way.here is a link that explains dslam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Subscriber_Line_Access_Multiplexer


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

That still didn't work. Called the Chronic resolutions team again (LOVE the lack of waiting). Apparently, I wasn't plugged into a router right on their end or something. Meh. They've still done great work. I was too hard on tech support before...
The blinkouts are far reduced from when they first popped up. I can still surf comfortably enough to order books online and stuff. Right now I'm only bugging them because I found out I'm not supposed to be blinking out at all. I've had rare blinkouts here and there in the past before this problem started, and apparently even that was odd. I just didn't think that way at the time. I'm trying to get it right now. I even have their 2-Wire hooked up (they said they really have no support for the Actiontec, but the 2-Wire could be easier to troubleshoot) to help them.

DOES the 2-Wire suck as much as everyone says it does? I'm on a 3 meg connection now. I've only had it hooked up long enough for it to drop the connection like all the other modems and verify once and for all it's not the modem. I plan to switch back to the Actiontec if we can get this whole mess straightened out. Does the 2-Wire have any advantages? I forgot (until I opened the box) that It's a router AND a modem. That's something I definitely want to at least consider..


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

User's are generally not too happy with the 2-wire product.
Here are the tech specs for your modem>
Technical Details

* Brand Name: Actiontec
* Model: GEU003AD3B-01
* Hardware Platform: PC, Mac, Unix
* Form Factor: External
* Connectivity Technology: Wired
* Networking Feature: Router :::::Note
* Data Link Protocol: Ethernet, Fast Ethernet
* Network Transport Protocol: TCP/IP, UDP/IP, ICMP/IP, PPPoE, PPPoA
* Network Remote Management Protocol: HTTP

And from a user comment on Amazon:
The modem is feature rich as being both a modem and having some advanced typical router type functions built in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The 2WIRE is sufficient to get the connection running. Since the ISP is comfortable with that modem, I'd stick with it until they sort this issue out.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, I plan on dropping it soon after. Not trashing, but only using it as a backup.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's what I'd do with it.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

They said something about switching Tie pairs at the CO yesterday, and they seem to have done it. I surfed the web on my PC and played a whole mess of online games on PSN last night with no dropoff (though, sadly, I still lag). I'll wait until I call them tomorrow and confirm to say this is fixed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's what I mentioned earlier, the actual wires from the CO to your connection are the most likely failure for DSL.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

And I believed you somewhat. I KNEW good and well it was something on their end. Things never really went sour until they reactivated my service. But with my wiring and modem as old as they were, I had to have them evaluated as possibilities. At least with the splitter and dedicated jack, my connection's more stable than it's ever been (seemingly; I have to wait things out to be sure).


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

It's just a bit frustrating that you had to have so many people involved so many times.
Hopefully they got it this time.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah; it's been a long trek. But things seem good now. No cutouts all day. If they don't have to do something that I have to "monitor" like I've done for all the other changes, I should be home free. 

But if I plug the Actiontec in when this is all over and have some problems, then it's back to you guys again. They don't support it; that's why I have the 2 wire in now. It's riding good for what I'm using it for (surfing and playing on PSN), but I feel the Actiontec will probably perform better.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hey:My guess is,it was a line problem all the time.
Let the 2 wire run as John suggests for a while,do a speed test,then swap in the actiontec(per instructions),let it run,settle in for 48 hours,do another speed test(if no failures),compare and see at that point what you feel comfortable about swapping >


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

For some reason, I can't edit my first post. So, I'll put this here:
================================================
As of 8/23/2010, this problem has been solved:

* Problem: *
After being disconnected from DSL service for nonpayment, the bill was paid. When we got turned back on, the service would cut out during surfing. The DSL light would go blank, then have to blink back on (similar to when the modem is first turned on). Note that at no point on my old modem (a Speedstream 5360) did the DSL light go RED. It only went blank and fluttered back on. This was weird. The service had been fine before the disconnect/reconnect; I've been on DSL for 8 years, including my stint on the highest speed package for 1. These blinkouts have happened before while surfing, but they would be rare enough for me to think it's just some maintenance happening on ATT's end. The only time they got problematic back then was when I was playing PS3 games online.

* Symptoms: *

-I could surf for a little bit, but the DSL light would cut off and on randomly, or go into an "I quit" phase where it just wouldn't stop blinking and go solid. This happened a lot a night time (though I'm told that had nothing to do with it). Again, the DSL light never went red. It would blink off and on. This technically means the modem is ok, but it can't grab the DSL signal.

-The DSL would act right whenever the house phone was active.

* Attempted Solutions:*
-I bought a new modem, as my old one, a Speedstream 5360, was 8 years old. I did it to isolate the problem. That didn't work.

-Techs came out and did work on inside wiring, the poles outside, the phone box (wherever that is), and on the NID. That didn't work. Four different technicians said that my best bet was to just downgrade to DSL Pro (which is a 3 Megabit service; I was on Elite, which was a 6 Meg).

-I downgraded, which still didn't work, though things were a bit more stable.

-Most important of all, they installed a splitter at my NID that split phone and DSL service. This bypassed all internal house wiring so it could no longer be an issue. That didn't work, but things got a bit more stable. This turned out to be free through ATT, but I don't know if that's just because the problem was long and ongoing or we had Inside Wiring Protection on our service.

-Through more tech calls, I got them to switch my router ports at the DSLAM at the Central Office. That didn't work, but I saw just a bit more stability.

* Successful Solution: *
-At the Central Office, they switched my Tie Pair wiring. No problems since. I don't know if it was a combo of the port switch and the tie pair switch that did it, but I DO know that after this tie pair thing went through, that's when the problems disappeared.

* Random Lessons/things you should know: *
-ATT techs are put on hold when they call around as well. Doesn't that just suck?

-If you REALLY think it's the ISP's fault a problem cropped up, try your best to hold on to that suspicion. I ALWAYS thought something happened over at ATT to make this problem happen. The service was fine (aside from the occasional blinkout) before the disconnect/reconnect. But I let the technicians* talk me into downgrading, which nuked a deal I had in place where I was getting 6 Meg service at 38 bucks. Now I'm at 3 Meg for 35. I was getting 3 Meg for 26 before upgrading to 6 Meg last year.
*They meant well, but still I'm a bit mad that this whole "doing something at the CO" thing only really occurred to them when everything else failed.

-On that note, try and document your problem and the attempted solutions for it to the best of your ability. Don't rely on your memory. Write/type it in a journal/word document or something. If you have another tech over, you want to tell them EVERYTHING about the situation up to that point. Assume they're walking into this thing blind as a bat.

-You should try to find out the maximum that can be done by the ISP for free. The main reason this problem dragged on for so long is that I was trying to duck any possible fees. Turned out, EVERYTHING ATT did for me ended up being free. Except for mailing me a 2-Wire. That was 12.95 for shipping.

-DSL isn't supposed to be cutting out on you very much at all. I had cut outs here and there before this problem, but thought nothing of them because they would only become a nuisance when I was playing online games on PSN.

For those of you going through something similar, I hope this helps you. You're free to ask me questions or read the rest of this thread If you want more details.
================================================


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

axeman61 said:


> For some reason, I can't edit my first post. So, I'll put this here:


You can only edit your posts for up to 24 hours after posting them. 

Don't forget to mark it solved.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh. OK. Consider it marked then. Forgot that the first time.

EDIT: Things might not be completely solved. I surfed all day on this Actiontec modem and had no trouble. But now at 1AM on Eastern Time (don't know why I'm saying that like it matters), it blinked out on me twice. It came right back up both times and I could surf with no problems again, but still... 

They might be doing some tests before they close out my ticket completely (they said they still had it up). OR maybe I DO have this modem set up wrong. But if it's just bad or something, I don't think I can return it at this point...


----------

